# Lion tracks,,,,101,,,with pictures.



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

There seams to be alot of discussion lately what is,,,or is not a lion track..
I'm posting pictures of a set we looked at today. 
I usually cut a few in my weekly travels, and thought I might keep a log on here 
for a week or two and show everyone some tracks.[attachment=4:3e6lp0db]track 2.jpg[/attachment:3e6lp0db][attachment=3:3e6lp0db]track 1.jpg[/attachment:3e6lp0db][attachment=2:3e6lp0db]track 3.jpg[/attachment:3e6lp0db]

And may be some of the canyons I'm working,,,It was nice to see some sunshine today.[attachment=1:3e6lp0db]rc2.jpg[/attachment:3e6lp0db][attachment=0:3e6lp0db]rc1.jpg[/attachment:3e6lp0db]


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow that cougar dropped his hat!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> Wow that cougar dropped his hat!


 :lol:

thanks goofy


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's today's stuff.........
This first one is a lion track I cut Monday,,It was a day old then.
As of today, Its 6 days old and had this weeks weather in it..
To the trained hounds men eye,,It's still easily pick out as a lion track at a week old.[attachment=4:2q05cyel]week old.jpg[/attachment:2q05cyel]

Now its bob cat 101,,,,,,
Almost exactly the same as a lion just smaller,,,,,
This one is a day old coming off a dirt road onto a snow bank.[attachment=3:2q05cyel]1 day old bobcat.jpg[/attachment:2q05cyel]

Another mile down the road this morning and I cut it SMOKE'in hot...[attachment=2:2q05cyel]clean bober.jpg[/attachment:2q05cyel][attachment=1:2q05cyel]hot bober.jpg[/attachment:2q05cyel]

Here's a pic with sunglasses to show size,,,,This is actually a very nice sized tom and
I have a tag......I've cut this cat several times and may try to take him before the season
ends.[attachment=0:2q05cyel]sunglasses bober.jpg[/attachment:2q05cyel]


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's a tom track I cut yesterday,,,On the way out the door right now to try 
and freshen it up......[attachment=0:29vsdrtc]100_1308.jpg[/attachment:29vsdrtc]


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's yesterdays stuff[attachment=1:3f2d0ife]m2.jpg[/attachment:3f2d0ife]
][attachment=5:3f2d0ife]monroe1.jpg[/attachment:3f2d0ife][attachment=4:3f2d0ife]m3.jpg[/attachment:3f2d0ife]

Tracked a cat to were it had killed a deer and dragged it off....[attachment=3:3f2d0ife]lion kill.jpg[/attachment:3f2d0ife]

I could see were the actual struggle took place and followed it to this,,,,,,,,,
A lion had dinner in the exact spot I'm standing just before I got there....[attachment=2:3f2d0ife]lk1.jpg[/attachment:3f2d0ife]

Had to add this,,,a beautidful picture of Beaver mountain from the Monroe towers..[attachment=0:3f2d0ife]beaver mnt.jpg[/attachment:3f2d0ife]


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Goofy - nice pics- any clue as to the age of the deer? Leftovers? (not that I'm hungry)


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> Goofy - nice pics- any clue as to the age of the deer? Leftovers? (not that I'm hungry)


It was a fawn,,A female that had two large kittens killed it.
It was pretty much gone in one feeding just before I arrived,,,,,,
I guarantee, those lions heard my snowmobile, they were close by.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm envious Goofy......you've almost posted more pictures of lion tracks in the past week than I've seen all season!! You ought to see what we have on the Cache, I get giddier than a school girl just to find a week old track!


----------



## takem (Feb 6, 2010)

thank you what is the diff between in inches between a lien and a bob cat thank you again


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here is today's track..........[attachment=1:39jxl5pn]100_1393.jpg[/attachment:39jxl5pn]

And what we caught at the end of the trail......Today was a good day[attachment=0:39jxl5pn]100_1407.jpg[/attachment:39jxl5pn]


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Awesome... I am jealous of you good houndsman. You see things most people never get to.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Very cool!!!!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Been messing around with a few cats the last couple of days,
Thought I'd bring this thread back to life!










Ever seen a yellow dog run a lion?
It's something to behold!

I have a yellow Kurdog I'm teaching 101 tracking too.
Stay tuned cuz she is about to tree her first cat!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)




----------

